# Aalglocken



## Sammot (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich hätte mal ein paar Fragen zu den Aalglöckchen.

Lohnt es sich Aalglöcken auf seine Angel zu stecken, selbst wenn man nicht auf Aal angelt?
Ich weiß ein Bisanzeiger würde es auch tuhen aber da ich nie (selten) in der nacht Angel brauch ich mir das noch nicht kaufen.

Wenn ein anderer Fisch beissen sollte müsste ich das doch dann auch hören... oder?
gibt es sonst noch einen guten Trick sich selber einen Bissanzeiger zu bauen?

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus

Mfg Philip


----------



## Path (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*

also ich selber fische seit etwa einem Jahr nicht mehr mikt Aalglocke aber du soltest uns ein paar details von deiner Rute geben . hat sie eher eine weiche spitze und dann wäre es nicht schlecht wenn du sagen könntest ob es ein stehendes Gewässer ist oder nicht. 

ich versuch dir mal meine erfahrung am see zu schildern .

Montage ausbringen Glöckchen an der Sritze nach obenzeigend anbringen.
also zunächst solltest du die Rute an einem Rutenhalter steil nach oben aufstellen und ganz wichtig die Bremse aufdrehen und die Rute so beschweren dass der Fisch sie net rein hebeln kann also am Endteil der Rute beschweren . (Stein...). Also wenn der Fisch beißt glingelt es egal was für eine Fischart sich am Köder zu schaffen macht. wenn dass Klingeln heftiger wird oder schon heftig ist anschlagen. Allerdings solltest du nict vergessen die bremse richtig einzustellen oder mit der Hnd zu blockieren. 

alternativ kannst du die Rute flach auf 2 V-Rutenhalter auch erdspiese genannt ablegen und eine Alufolie an die Schnur zwischen den spießen andrüchen und locker runterhängen lassen. an den Alubobbel musst du noch knicklichter anbringen .Bei einem Biss strafft sich die schnur und der bobbel hebt sich. 

Anderemöglichkeit ist ein Knicklichtschwimmer. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.

Viel erfolg#6


----------



## BigGamer (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*



Sammot schrieb:


> gibt es sonst noch einen guten Trick sich selber einen Bissanzeiger zu bauen?


 
Kletteraffe, Knicki an die Spitze, etc...


----------



## Sammot (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*

Ich habe eine Bull Fighter
->länge 2,7m
->Wurfgewicht c.a 10-40g
->Raubfischangel

und ne weiche Spitze hat sie auch...

Die Ferien fahren wir an den Comersee in Italien.
Ich denke mal das bei gutem Wetter und nicht viel Wind das Wasser relativ still ist.
Also Montage raus... Klögchen drauf.. bremse zu und gut is?

hört sich ja ganz leicht an.. wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe .
Wie laut ist den so ein Klögchen?


----------



## BigGamer (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*



Sammot schrieb:


> Wie laut ist den so ein Klögchen?


 
Zu leise um einen Bissanzeiger zu ersetzen
Da musst du trotzdem danebenstehen, zumal die Bremse zu ist und ein großer dir mitunter das Tackle ins Wasser zerrt...


----------



## Sammot (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Zu leise um einen Bissanzeiger zu ersetzen
> Da musst du trotzdem danebenstehen, zumal die Bremse zu ist und ein großer dir mitunter das Tackle ins Wasser zerrt...



Joa das is Klar 
aber wenn man mal 2-3 angeln beaufsichtigen muss die alle 5-6m abstand haben sollte es doch reichen oder?


----------



## BigGamer (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*



Sammot schrieb:


> Joa das is Klar
> aber wenn man mal 2-3 angeln beaufsichtigen muss die alle 5-6m abstand haben sollte es doch reichen oder?


 
zur sicherheit würd ich noch knicklichter dranmachen, und dann kannse auch schneller erkennen an welcher Rute es beisst


----------



## carp-hunter-10 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*

ich hab mit den glöckchen meine karpfen gefangen bislang (war aber nur im urlaub, bin kein karpfenangler)


----------



## Sammot (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*

Gut.. aber wenn man bremse auf hat bringt das ganze nichts oder?


----------



## BigGamer (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*



Sammot schrieb:


> Gut.. aber wenn man bremse auf hat bringt das ganze nichts oder?


 
ne dann zieht der Fisch einfach von der Rolle, verursacht keinen Wiederstand an der Rute und es gibt kein klingeln


----------



## Sammot (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*

Gut 
ich probier das ganze mal aus
+knicklicht dann klappt das ganze schon 

Danke an alle


----------



## BigGamer (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*

Viel Glück und Tl!#6


----------



## Path (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*

doch dann gibts eine Wiederstand weil die bremse ja immer noch ein wenig zu ist^^ 
und wenn du dir bremse zu hast und ein Kleiner Krapfen kommt merkst de des au aber dann weil scih deine rute mit einem klatschen im see verabschiedet ......ich spreche aus erfahrung.


----------



## Student (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*



Sammot schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich Aalglöcken auf seine Angel zu stecken, selbst wenn man nicht auf Aal angelt?



Beim Spinnangeln etwas nervig 

Kommt auf den Zielfisch und die Montage drauf an, aber da andere Fischarten mitunter sensibler auf Widerstand reagieren, eignen sich Aalglocken nur bedingt als Bissanzeiger.


----------



## BigGamer (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*



Path schrieb:


> und wenn du dir bremse zu hast und ein Kleiner Krapfen kommt merkst de des au aber dann weil scih deine rute mit einem klatschen im see verabschiedet ......ich spreche aus erfahrung.


 
ich teile deine Erfahrung, nur konnte ich das unglück per Hechtsprung noch aufhalten (zum Glück!!)



Student schrieb:


> Beim Spinnangeln etwas nervig


 
Schon probiert?
Was werden da wohl die Passanten gesagt haben?


----------



## Sammot (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*

Das is ja die sache
wenn bremse zu is und man mal schnell weg is kanns sein das man ne angel weniger hat xD


----------



## Troutcarp (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*

Mal nen kleiner Tipp 
es gibt auch Aalglocken , die man einfach in die Schnur einhängen kann .
Ich mache das dann immer so das ich die Bremse auf mache , und die Glocke zwischen den beiden Rutenhalter in die Schnur hänge :vik:


----------



## saiblingsjäger (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*

Servus,

investier doch einfach den einen Euro und kauf die nen einhänge Bißanzeiger. Rute flach auf einen Rutenhalter ablegen, zur not ne Astgabel, Bißanzeiger zwischen ersten und zweiten Rutenring einhängen und runterziehen bis er fast den Boden berührt. Nun kommts... Gumiband über den griff an der Rolle knoten und da die schnur einklemmen. Schurfangbügelauf und los gehts.... So kann der Fisch sich frei Schnur nehmen beim Biß, nichts passiert mit deim Tackle und den Biß siehst Du sehr schön wenn der Bißanzeiger nach oben geht. 

Wenn Du jetzt noch den Bißanzeiger mit ner Schnur an deinen Rutenhalter anbindest, kannst Du den Anhieb setzen und der Bißanzeiger fällt von alleine, von der Schnur. Für alle Grundangel Arten bestens geeignet.

Petri
Saiblingsjäger


----------



## RheinBarbe (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*

Ich muss jetzt mal Oberlehrer spielen....



> Wie laut ist den so ein *Klögchen*?


*Glöckchen!!*
Klögchen sind kleine Holzschuhe aus den Niederlanden.



> ne dann zieht der Fisch einfach von der Rolle, verursacht keinen *Wiederstand* an der Rute und es gibt kein klingeln


*Widerstand!!*
Hat nichts mit immer wieder zu tun, sondern wider = gegen!!


----------



## Wallerschreck (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*

Ich finde die Dinger eher nervig als nützlich...benutze ich nur wenn ich keine Knicklichter mehr habe. 
Es wickelt sich da beim auswerfen sehr gerne mal die Schnur drum was bei einem, 140g Blei mal spontan zu einem neuen Weitwurfrekord führt. 
Bei jedem einholen/auswerfen hat man das dämliche bimmeln in den Ohren und hin und wieder fliegt das Teil auch mal einfach spontan von der Rute ab und landet im Wasser...
Bei feederruten kommt noch hinzu das es die Spitze sehr stark beschwert worunter die sensibilität massiv leidet.

Eine gute Bisserkennung geht einfacher mit Knicklichtern....einfach mit einem Streifen Klebeband das Knicklicht an die Spitze und fertig. 
Wenns was akkustisches sein soll kommt man um einen elektr. Bissanzeiger nicht herum aber die 10€ sind jetzt kein Beinbruch oder?


----------



## Barsch-Guru (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*

@ Wallerschreck

Ich bin da ganz deiner Meinung!

Da sitzt man abends gemütlich am Baggersee, will *nur* der Stille der Natur horchen (daher verwende ich Knicklichter an der Spitze), da setzt sich doch tatsächlich so ein glockenbimmelnder Nervtöter gerade einmal 20 Meter neben dich und holt zu allem Elend auch noch 17000 Mal am Abend seine Ruten zur Köderkontrolle ein! Grausam!

Nee, Spaß bei Seite, mich würde die Glockenbimmelei (an meinen Ruten) ungemein nerven. Ich finde gerade bei stehenden Gewässern E- Bissanzeiger wesentlich angenehmer, wobei ich diese selbst auch nicht nutze (wie gesagt, Stille ist das schönste Geräusch für mich!!). Deshalb geht für *mich* nichts über das Knicklicht. 

PS: Bei uns benutzen manche diese Glöckchen im Rheinstrom, wie man da ohne ein zusätzliches Knicklicht einen Biss im dunklen erkennen kann bzw. vom kullernden Blei unterscheiden will ist mir schleierhaft... Und wenn ich doch eh ein Knicklicht an die Rute mache, brauch ich doch nicht noch zusätzlich eine Glocke, oder?!

Wie gesagt, ist meine Philosophie, kann ja jeder machen wie er will...

Grüße Alex


----------



## bigkmi (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*

Bravo kann nur zustimmen. Wenn man mal eine Nacht zwischen bimmelnden Aalglocken gesessen hat wird man wahnsinnig. Vor allen Dingen bei den Anglern, die alle 5 Minuten ihren Köder kontrollieren ohne die Glocke abzunehmen. Elektronische Bissanzeiger kosten nicht mehr die Welt. Selbst Fürst Aldi und Wichtel lidl haben welche von Zeit zu Zeit im Programm. 
Die tun ihren Dienst und zwar nur dann wenn etwas beißt und nicht beim Kurbeln oder bei Starkwind etc.

TL
Klaus


----------



## Tommi-Engel (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*



Sammot schrieb:


> gibt es sonst noch einen guten Trick sich selber einen Bissanzeiger zu bauen?


 

Einhänge - Bissanzeiger aus Überraschungseiern ist ja ein alter Hut,
aber Sektkorken sind hierzu wesentlich besser geeignet, da sie doch um einiges stabiler sind.
Einfach in einen Sektkorken einen Schraubhaken drehen und schon ist unser Bissanzeiger fertig.
Der Sektkorken hat unten eine abnehmbare Kappe. Wenn man diese herausnimmt,
passt dort übrigens wunderbar ein Knicklicht hinein.


----------



## spinnanggler95 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*

Also ich bastel mir immer selbst bissanzeiger
d.h.: ich nehme mir einen wirbel biege ihn auf und klebe ein knicklicht an ihn
dieses  hänge ich in die schnur und ich kann problemlos sehen ob die schnur zieht
mfg felix


----------



## Troutcarp (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*

Genialer Einfall Tommi 
werde dies auch mal ausprobieren , wenn zufällig jdm ein Sekt in meinem Umfeld trinkt :vik:


----------



## Speedfisher (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*

Ich fische nur mit Aalglocke, auch am Rhein wenn ich auf Brasse oder ähnliches ische. Man hört die Glocke auf jeden Fall, auch wenn die Rute an der Spitze der Buhne steht und man in der Mitte sitzt. Und das selbst bei kleineren Fischen.


----------



## Seeringler (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*

ich fand die idee von tommi auf den ersten blick auch ganz gut ABER... wenn da ein guter Biss kommt (zb ein netter karpfenrun) dann knallt dir der ganz arg in den rutenblank... das geräusch mag ich mir nicht vorstellen!:r
Ü-eier finde ich noch immer super, auch wenns ein alter Hut ist. Aus nem weichen Draht nen Haken gebastelt von aussen durch die kleinere Seite gesteckt, umgeknickt, Ei schliessen, fertig! wahlweise lassen sich da kleine Bleie und auch ein Knicklicht unterbringen...#h


----------



## daci7 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*

@ tommi: an sich ne gute idee, ABER:
wer soll denn bitteschön den sekt trinken? schmeckt ja zum :v das zeug :q

grüße, david

_________________
Lieber Rattenfänger in Hameln als Maustreiber bei Microsoft ...


----------



## Troutcarp (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*

@ daci7 
 das stimmt 
das ist meiner Meinung nach Rotkäpchensekt , und den gabs zu unserem Abschluss 
der hat echt zum kot... geschmeckt


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*



daci7 schrieb:


> @ tommi: an sich ne gute idee, ABER:
> wer soll denn bitteschön den sekt trinken? schmeckt ja zum :v das zeug :q
> 
> ...


 
Bist Du nicht verheiratet??:q


----------



## fishingexpert87 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*

hy freunde der glocken 
also ich finde die gute alte aal glocke super!! man bekommt auch ganz zaghafte bisse mit je nach glocke und rutenspitze ich benutze sie nur zum aalangeln
#6


----------



## Basti_83 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalglocken*

JaJa, die guten alten Sektkorken, ich fische schon seid längerer Zeit mit den Sektkorken, ich habe nur eine Rouladennadel benutzt und sie am Ende dann abgeknipst und umgebogen zusätzlich habe ich sie noch mit einer Mutter beschwert, klappt Einwandfrei!
Obwohl ich mit Bissanzeiger Angle, häng ich die Korken trotzdem immer wieder mit ran, piept zwar bei jeder Bewegung, aber es klappt :m


----------

